# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ FM ΓΙΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ.

## kostas30

To βρηκα κατα τυχη και γυρισα πολλα χρονια πισω..

----------


## radioamateur

:Shocked:  "ΜΙΚΡΟΠΟΜΠΟΣ"   :Shocked:  ΤΗΣ ΤΑΞΕΩΣ ΤΩΝ 500.000 WATTS.ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΟ!

----------


## AKIS

to idio sxedio alla me el504 to xrhsimopoiw! kai eimai arketa ikanopoiimenos

----------


## electron

> To βρηκα κατα τυχη και γυρισα πολλα χρονια πισω..



A ρε Κώστα όντως αυτό το <μηχανάκι> με πήγε προσωπικά τουλάχιστον 16 17 χρόνια πρίν,όταν πιτσιρικάς τότε ονειρεύόμουν να το αποκτήσω.

----------


## kostas30

1989 πηρα ασχετος τοτε το αυτοταλαντωτο της TELBA HIFI πρωτη φορα με λυχνια κ ενιωθα αρχοντας. Πριν ειχα κατι τρανζιστορικα απο smart kit. H αρχη σχεδον για ολους ειναι ιδια ε??  :Laughing:

----------


## electron

Έτσι είναι,η άρχη για όλους εμάς που αγαπήσαμε το ραδιόφωνο και που ήταν η αιτία να γίνουν ηλεκτρονικοί,έχει κοινό παρανομαστή.

----------


## radioamateur

ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 70-80 ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΑ.Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ "ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ" ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΩΝ ΜΕΣΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ.
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ  ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΟΗΓΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ.

----------


## moutoulos

> 1989 πηρα ασχετος τοτε το αυτοταλαντωτο της TELBA HIFI πρωτη φορα με λυχνια κ ενιωθα αρχοντας. Πριν ειχα κατι τρανζιστορικα απο smart kit. H αρχη σχεδον για ολους ειναι ιδια ε??




Α ρε Κωστα το 87 ειχα αγορασει και εγω απο την TELBA αυτοταλαντωτο (el 504) και μικτη!! (απαραδεκτος) τα οποια τα εχω ακομα (δεν τα δουλευω εννοειται). Aλλες εποχες αλλα μηχανηματα.

----------


## kostas30

βρηκα σημερα κατα τυχη το χαρτι με το σχεδιο του TELBA EL504 που μου ειχαν στειλει..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## toykaki

ετσι για την ιστορια παιδια θα σας πω πως το 1976 οταν πρωτοανοιξα στα FM ειμασταν μονο 3-4 ατομα στην μπαντα  α) ο GOLDEN β) o BUTER FLY  
γ) o ΝΩΕ και δ) εγω ο ΕΠΟΥΡΑΝΙΟΣ !!! 
Ο πρωτος με  bd 141 ( αν θυμαμαι καλα σε διαταξη) και τοποθετιμενο στο κουτι του διπολου. Ο δευτερος με λαμπα (αλλα νομιζω 807 ) o τριτος με 6146 και εγω με el 34 ολα αυτα να σας πω πως συνεβαιναν στην θεσσαλονικη  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες εποχες και καθαρες συχνοτητες   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

αθικτον (16-11-15)

----------


## electron

Φαντάζομαι ότι και με 5βατ να έβγαινες τότε ήσουν θεός

----------


## Antonisjr

> To βρηκα κατα τυχη και γυρισα πολλα χρονια πισω..



Φίλε Κώστα, θέλω να φτιάξω ένα λαμπάτο πομπό και θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο είναι καλό και αν δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kostas30

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ  ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ  ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΑΘΟς ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ  ΤΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ   ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ  ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΙ ΜΙΛΙΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΕΩς Κ 500ma.  ΠΡΙΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ  ΜΙΑ 4CX250. :P  :o

----------


## Antonisjr

oκ φίλε θα το δοκιμάσω…
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## radioamateur

:Shocked:  ...  :Shocked:

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.oneillselectronicmuseum.com/page10.html

μουσείο λυχνιών κυρίως εκπομπης απο το 1910 περιπου και μετα. με φωτος και περιγραφη.πολυ καλο

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.tubecollector.org

και αυτο

----------


## radioamateur

Αν δουλεύει αγνωστο...βρέθηκε στο διαδίκτυο...

----------


## Αχιλλέας 383

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ. ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ EL504 Α ΚΑΝΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΟΤΑΝΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑ 100 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ' ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΕΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΠΗΝΙΑ ΤΡΙΣΠΙΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ.

----------


## betacord85

εκτος οτι ξεθαβεις ποστ 10ετιας ουτε ανεβαζεις φωτο ουτε χαρακτηριστικα του πομπου για να σε βοηθησουν οι συανδελφοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες ουτε τιποτα...βγαλε μια φωτο απο το μηχανημα(απο μεσα)

----------


## p.gabr

> εκτος οτι ξεθαβεις ποστ 10ετιας ουτε ανεβαζεις φωτο ουτε χαρακτηριστικα του πομπου για να σε βοηθησουν οι συανδελφοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες ουτε τιποτα...βγαλε μια φωτο απο το μηχανημα(απο μεσα)



Το ότι ανοίγουν παλαιά θέματα είναι καλό γιατί αναδυκνειονται τα πρωτοκλασάτα μέλη. 
Εσύ φίλε που ρωτάς προφανώς είσαι σε κάποια αρμονική ]

----------

